# Tons of Hedgie Crafts



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Found this awesome resource for hedgehog crafts! I'm totally going to be that relative that gives handmade Xmas gifts related to my hedgehog obsession, bahahaha! :lol:

http://www.squidoo.com/hedgehog-crafts


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Sar-uh said:


> I'm totally going to be that relative that gives handmade Xmas gifts related to my hedgehog obsession, bahahaha! :lol:


Seconded!!  thanks for sharing!


----------

